# Ace Cafe Meet - UPDATE - CAR OF THE DAY AWARD!



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi All

The time is getting nearer for the most anticipated meet of 2008!!

*UPDATE: There will be an award for the best TT of the day!!!! Im not quite sure what it is yet, but atleast it'll come as a surprise to the person who wins it! I will be handing out slips to everyone for your vote, you guys give them all back to me and I will then announce later on in the day! *

*THE TT DAY AT ACE CAFE - BANK HOLIDAY MONDAY 26th MAY 2008!!*

*Ace Corner, North Circular Road, Stonebridge, Lo, NW10 7UD *

Cant believe that all rhymes 

The event starts at 11 AM, so get there for this time to ensure a nice space for your pride & joy.

*However, please dont get there ridculously early or camp there the night before as theres another Bike meet there before us and ive been instructed to relay to everyone not to get there too early as it could get hectic!! 10.30ish should be fine!*

Should be a fantastic day, so make sure your car is all cleaned, clayed, waxed, porter cabled etc etc!

The place holds around 50 cars in the main area, but there is loads of parking outside as well.. so far we have 51 people coming!!!!

A list of people that have confirmed: 
*Moi 
SlineTT 
AdamTTR (subject to buying me drinks) 
Naresh (Subject to buying me drinks) 
Gem 
CamV6 
Elrao (maybe) 
Joe90 
Stub 
Nem 
Amzchhabra 
TT Fastcar 
Essex Audi 
RustyIntegrale 
Kwattro 
Dolfan 
Conlechi 
J1mmy 
Mde-TT 
gloveywoo 
MGF 
Ezz 
Blackers 
G1ZMO X 
TTTEJ (maybe) 
Dean TT (maybe) 
Dotti 
Jaayde 
Wayside 
Hark 
Major Problem 
L17MRL 
Mike TT 
Southjj 
M1YKP 
AnishZ3
Ian TTR 
TT S1MON 
mlarner
saftt
Dazza66
BHP786
Robokn
nippo_
StevesTT
GeneralJim
Jutty
K&N Roadster
Talib
cc*

Cant wait people! Will be great to see you all 

Best Regards

Suraj


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

any photos from the meet?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> any photos from the meet?


Next bank holiday Dale :roll: :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

It's German Night after us... I am gonna stick around till the end, German night is always a laugh :lol:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

amzchhabra said:


> It's German Night after us... I am gonna stick around till the end, German night is always a laugh :lol:


True, im sure a few of us will end up sticking around!

I cant wait guys, by the looks of it theres gonna be loads of us!

And we have various cruises from eevryhwere to come and join in!

Great stuff..


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > any photos from the meet?
> ...


Good job i did'nt turn up then!


----------



## TalibEstates (Apr 10, 2008)

Can anyone turn up??


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

talib said:


> Can anyone turn up??


Of course! But you have to be in a TT or you ahev to park far away 

Just let me know if you're up for it and I will put your name down!


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be there, ive even booked the day off work and everything!

See ya all there 8)


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

Should be able to turn up as well. See you all there!

Mark.

[smiley=jester.gif] JesTTer's Alive!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Can I come too?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Can I come too?


See you there Rhod 

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How long do you reckon well be there? Just wondering if I need to plan something for the afternoon to make the most of the day


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

About 3-4 hours if the other ones are to go by


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers Rob, you coming in the new motor?

And what is German night please :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes I will be there in my new whip straight out of the body shop and hopefully all new carbon bits, I think German night is purely for German cars


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> I think German night is purely for German cars


Does that mean our Hungarian one's don't count :roll:


----------

